

UK Government relaxes employment law for startups giving equity - tomthorns
http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/press_91_12.htm#a

======
bdfh42
The devil will be in the detail of the act I suppose.

This presumably assumes that a free market for those shares exists or that a
fair method for valuing them is put in place - otherwise it is just an income
boost for lawyers.

